# Hotmail Problems Today (18Th March)



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Seems to be a problem with my hotmail today - I can access my account, but not receive any emails? Is anyone else experienceing this too?

Impster


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

nope, i've been on it quite a lot today, no probs...


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Same with me - I know I've got mail as I've had private messages on this and other fora, but no new e-mails in inbox all day.

Strange


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack83 said:


> nope, i've been on it quite a lot today, no probs...


actually i retract that, just tested and no joy - must have been sometime this morning though as i was receiving emails earlier...


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Seems there's a 'global' problem with hotmail. Hope they can sort it out.

Damn and blast that Bill Gates...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had some today - nothing wrong here.


----------

